# Knitting Shops in Ft. Lauderdale, FL and San Juan, Puerto Rico



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

We are driving down to Ft. Lauderdale and then taking a Caribbean cruise with one of the stops in San Juan, Puerto Rico. Does anyone know of good knitting shops in either city? Thanks, KP friends.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Puerto Rico is US,so the prices will be higher since the yarn is brought over from the mainland. No bargains, sorry.

A hint, tho....since PR is US,take US postcard STAMPS with you,buy your cards in San Juan & mail them from there.It'll save you alot of money in foreign postage, & the cards will get to their destinations before you get back. This also works from St.Thomas or any of the other US Virgin Islands.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Will take stamps along to mail postcards. I never thought about the yarn coming from the US and the extra shipping costs! Thank you for the great hints.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Are you driving from MN ? If so, how much time will you spend before boarding the ship? I'm in Fl. right now for the winter, just returned from a cruise in Nov. that put into Ft. Lauderdale.(have been there many times)Not sure that you'll find interesting yarn shops the farther south you travel. In the Port.St.Lucie area where I am (north of West Palm)we have Hobby Lobby, Michael's,JoAnn's, & one LYS that I've never been to....yet.Pretty much standard fare.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Another thought.....look on the yarn labels to find where it's actually made. There are a couple of main factories in the Carolinas, & I think Red Heart/Coats & Clarks is one of them. You might consider planning a stop there for a tour if they offer things like that.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes, we are driving from St. Paul, MN. and will start the cruise on Jan 28th. We will have some time after the cruise, in Ft. Lauderdale. Maybe I'll take a peek at LYS. I never heard of it, before joining KP. Will check out the other ones too, on the way home. Thank you for these ideas.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

LYS =Local Yarn Shop


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Use a search engine for "Yarn shops in Ft.Lauderdale, FL" to get some locations/options


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for this idea.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Be sure to take knitting projects with you on the cruise, then go to the same spot on the ship each day at the same time to knit & you might get a group going. We had a fantastic group on our cruise, met from 9:30-11:30AM each day we were at sea, & at one point we numbered more than 20.Someone posted the time/location with the activities desk so we could be found.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

This is a great idea. I wondered about knitting woolen Norwegian mittens, on a Carribean Cruise, but maybe will take a couple of projects. Thanks for this idea!


----------



## Blissy (May 20, 2011)

Ft. Lauderdale and many other southern cities in Florida,
Great Balls of Yarn, google it... I know it's in Boca Raton also.


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the name of these yarn shops. I may check one out after we return from our cruise.


----------

